# Parenting payment eligibility



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking at this Centrelink factsheet: http://www.centrelink.gov.au/internet/internet.nsf/filestores/co032_1101/$file/co032_1101en.pdf

It says "Must be in Australia as an Australian resident for a period of, or periods totalling, 104 weeks"

I'm planning on 176 or 175 visas and my question is: does that mean that I will become eligible for Parenting Payment only in 104 weeks (2 years) after my entrance to AU?

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I would check with them to see whether the term 'resident' means permanent resident or on a temporary visa. I can't see them paying out money for people on temporary visas but I could be wrong. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> I would check with them to see whether the term 'resident'


thanks for your reply, I've done some research and found out that Family Tax Benefit is what they are paying for people with <2yrs of residence
just trying to do some preliminary budgeting for the first months of settlement in au


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

No benefits for temp visas, but the PR visa holder will get Family Tax Benefits effective from the day they arrive (with PR).
Family Tax Benefit Part A
Family Tax Benefit Part B

Parenting Payment however does have the 2 year waiting period.
Parenting Payment - eligibility


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

The Brit in Aus said:


> No benefits for temp visas, but the PR visa holder will get Family Tax Benefits effective from the day they arrive (with PR).


Yes, that's what I thought too.
And just to make sure word Tax doesn't have to do anything with taxes, i.e. even if you're unemployed and can pay no taxes you're still eligible for the Family Tax Benefits.
Is my understanding correct? Because at the first sight name "Family Tax Benefits" seemed as a kind of tax reduction to me.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

bornmw said:


> Yes, that's what I thought too.
> And just to make sure word Tax doesn't have to do anything with taxes, i.e. even if you're unemployed and can pay no taxes you're still eligible for the Family Tax Benefits.
> Is my understanding correct? Because at the first sight name "Family Tax Benefits" seemed as a kind of tax reduction to me.


You are right, Family Tax Benefits (FTB) are paid by Centrelink, regardless of Tax.

I can see the confusion, although I never thought about it, till you mentioned it.

One thing to be aware about FTB is that they are income assessed at the end of the year. If you are then over the income threshold, when your tax return is done, you have to repay any overpayments. 

This does catch out some new arrivals. They claim when they have no income, but earn enough later in the year to go over the threshold. A few people may even end up having to repay everything. Centrelink ask you to notify any changes in your income, so they can help stop that happening.


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

*FTB estimate income*



The Brit in Aus said:


> You are right, Family Tax Benefits (FTB) are paid by Centrelink, regardless of Tax.
> 
> I can see the confusion, although I never thought about it, till you mentioned it.
> 
> ...


Just arrive on 3 Feb 2011, whilst filling up the claims for FTB for financial year july 2010 - june 2011, they ask for estimate income figure, what happens to previous income earned outside Australia before 3 Feb 2011, need to put that in or just start from the arrival dates in OZ. Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

agnex99 said:


> Just arrive on 3 Feb 2011, whilst filling up the claims for FTB for financial year july 2010 - june 2011, they ask for estimate income figure, what happens to previous income earned outside Australia before 3 Feb 2011, need to put that in or just start from the arrival dates in OZ. Any advice is much appreciated


You do *need *to give your overseas income for the period from July 1st, so they can work on an annual income, to calculate FTB correctly.


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

The Brit in Aus said:


> You do *need *to give your overseas income for the period from July 1st, so they can work on an annual income, to calculate FTB correctly.


since we dun have any job whilst filling the form and can't really write the estimate，
could we just leave it. thanks


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

agnex99 said:


> since we dun have any job whilst filling the form and can't really write the estimate，
> could we just leave it. thanks


If you give no info, then any overpayment, or underpayment, caused by incorrect info given at the start will be rectified at the end of the year, after June.


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

The Brit in Aus said:


> If you give no info, then any overpayment, or underpayment, caused by incorrect info given at the start will be rectified at the end of the year, after June.



Thank you for your constant reply, i am still wondering do the centrelink check on your bank statement before approval of family assistant payment. I have this doubt as they asking how much money we (me and partner) have paid for lodging, and boarding.


----------

